# My Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE Feasted Today



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

As some of you might be aware, we got a nice little system pass through central and eastern North Dakota the last day or so. Official measurements are in the 17-19" area, but our driveway drifted to over 2' in spots, never mind the EOD, which was well taller than my homemade drift cutter and even the tip of the chute. I've included some setting and action shots below. I do have a quick question for those of you who are knowledgeable. In a different thread, I mentioned that I followed the manufacturer recommended auger cable adjustment. I noticed it would fairly consistent squeak or make a quick squeal when actuating the auger lever. It seemed to happen more often if I slipped or gradually applied the lever versus just putting full pressure on it. There's a video (should have audio) of that below. Overall, I'm pretty impressed with this unit, though. Unfortunately, I forgot to spray dry lubricant in the chute and inside the box previously, so I'll have to make sure to do that before the next snow.

Snowblower Squeak


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

So it looks like Toro is using powermore engines. I have found them to be a good running engine.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> So it looks like Toro is using powermore engines. I have found them to be a good running engine.


It's made by Loncin.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I like snow but only a little bit at a time you snow maniacs amaze me


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It is the belt doing that. Is it a new one or is it old????*


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *It is the belt doing that. Is it a new one or is it old????*


To my knowledge, this is the original belt on the machine. It was bought in November of 2020 and only used several times. After taking off the access cover to make adjustments, I'd probably agree with that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Put a new one on there then.*


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

I'm sad that this model is no longer in the product line. I "had to" buy a 30" in order to get the 302cc engine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is one of the reasons I bought an older power max HD 1028: a 302cc engine paired with a 28" bucket.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Put a new one on there then.*


Replacement probably should resolve it, but it seems odd it would need a new one so quickly. When I bought it, the tension on the cable was low and had to be adjusted tighter to meet spec clearance. Could that affect wear on it or perhaps it's glazed? If I'm reading the parts diagram correctly, this is a $60 hi-temp belt, which I'd prefer not to have to replace before getting more use out of it if possible. I'll take a look at it today.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO Don't have no 60 buck high temp belt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ever said That Is Full Of CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What Is The Model Number???? I Will Look It Up Myself*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*AFTER WATCHING That Vid That Noise Is Normal. *


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *TORO Don't have no 60 buck high temp belt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who ever said That Is Full Of CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





UNDERTAKER said:


> *What Is The Model Number???? I Will Look It Up Myself*





UNDERTAKER said:


> *AFTER WATCHING That Vid That Noise Is Normal. *


Thanks for the confirmation. It had been awhile since I operated a snowblower and I might have forgotten what noises are typical 😅. Since you asked, the model is 38841 and the belt I was talking about is #7 in the diagram in the picture below:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess Toro is full of crap, then? As Y.R. would say, "Steady as she goes, gentlemen."

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well I Guess Now I Can Truly Say I Have SEEN IT ALL!!!! 65 BUCKS For A Bloody Freaking Belt!!!!!! THE WORLD IS IN TROUBLE PEOPLE!!!!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Well I Guess Now I Can Truly Say I Have SEEN IT ALL!!!! 65 BUCKS For A Bloody Freaking Belt!!!!!! THE WORLD IS IN TROUBLE PEOPLE!!!!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*


Right? What a ripoff. If I get to the point I need to replace it, I'll try finding a belt with comparable dimensions from our local Tractor Supply or implement dealer.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Well I Guess Now I Can Truly Say I Have SEEN IT ALL!!!! 65 BUCKS For A Bloody Freaking Belt!!!!!! THE WORLD IS IN TROUBLE PEOPLE!!!!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*


Yeah I think the "hi temp" is their marketing codeword for them being full of hot air...


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

jherbicide said:


> Yeah I think the "hi temp" is their marketing codeword for them being full of hot air...


I kind of see Toro in the same light as Mopar products. A good, solid performer but boy oh boy, watch out for those parts prices.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

mphilleo said:


> I kind of see Toro in the same light as Mopar products. A good, solid performer but boy oh boy, watch out for those parts prices.


I'm a begrudgingly (I like the old lawn boy mowers they killed) Toro convert, I do like most of their stuff. Some of those parts like the pulleys seem very reasonably priced, but that belt.... I'm not a Dodge/Chrysler fan as I think their stuff is nice when new, but seem to fall apart after a few years... Toro IMO is not like that at all. Maybe not as heavy built as an Ariens, but good enough to be 'lifetime' machines if cared for properly.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds fine to me. My Toro makes about the same noise.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Zavie said:


> Sounds fine to me. My Toro makes about the same noise.


Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

This morning, I verified the adjustment on the auger clutch arm, fluid filmed, and checked other lubrication points. Anyway, for those who may be curious, here's pictures of both sides of the auger drive belt.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *AFTER WATCHING That Vid That Noise Is Normal. *


I concur. Every snow blower I've ever owned (okay, all three of them, all Ariens) made that same noise when starting the auger. It is just the belt being tightened against the pulley and slipping for a very brief amount of time, less than a second. It is when the squealing doesn't stop you have a problem.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

WVguy said:


> I concur. Every snow blower I've ever owned (okay, all three of them, all Ariens) made that same noise when starting the auger. It is just the belt being tightened against the pulley and slipping for a very brief amount of time, less than a second. It is when the squealing doesn't stop you have a problem.


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it!


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

brec said:


> I'm sad that this model is no longer in the product line. I "had to" buy a 30" in order to get the 302cc engine.


The commercial 1428 has the 420cc with a 28" cutt. That machine is as strong as an Ariens Pro and both will throw further tha a Honda.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

mphilleo said:


> This morning, I verified the adjustment on the auger clutch arm, fluid filmed, and checked other lubrication points. Anyway, for those who may be curious, here's pictures of both sides of the auger drive belt.
> 
> View attachment 202546
> 
> View attachment 202547


So the new 1028 ships with the wrapped belt? Or was it a raw belt than been replace prematurely?


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *It is the belt doing that. Is it a new one or is it old????*


It's this thrower 2yrs old?


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

mfrs2000 said:


> So the new 1028 ships with the wrapped belt? Or was it a raw belt than been replace prematurely?





mfrs2000 said:


> It's this thrower 2yrs old?


I honestly don't know, but I think whoever assembled it at the ACE the gal bought it from didn't do a great job putting it together. I had to bring a couple things back in to spec based on the Toro assembly guide. Based on my conversation with her, I'd say that's definitely the original belt. It seems to be making that squeak a little less, or I'm just not noticing it as much. 😅

We've had record snow this year in ND and it's performed well. I particularly like the steering triggers. I'm also pretty impressed with the headlamp.


----------

